# 595 vs. 585 XL Geometry Comparison



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

It appears that the 595 has a slightly "slacker", sloping geometry than the 585 (specifically looking at the XL frame size). 

Just curious if anyone has switched from a 585 to a 595 and have any likes/dislikes for the difference in geometry?


----------

